# Tip: Want to become a networking security analyst?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

TCP/IP skills required for security analysts
http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1779

Offers advice on how one can seek employment in the security field through education, training, and a strong focus on TCP/IP. Core skills required for a fully competent security analyst are in reality, but a baseline and are considered foundation skills.

Learning an advanced skillset
http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1861

A guide to network security analysts towards learning the advanced skillset required to help further their careers. Looks at two key pillars of knowledge, protocols and programming, and why they're so both so important in the security field.

-- Tom


----------



## dc57 (Oct 13, 2003)

A lot of useful information at this site. Thank you for posting it.
Don


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Great info. Anyone have more links on this subject?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi coachdan32,

Try googling: network security analyst

-- Tom


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

good infromation, thanks!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here is a website that is now officially down on the Wayback website that is certainly useful for protocols:

* Wayback dtd Mar 31, 2005 http://www.protocols.com
* Note: must use wayback prefix then append links for old website
http://web.archive.org/web/20050305041855/www.protocols.com/
http://web.archive.org/web/20050305041855/www.protocols.com/protocols.htm
Ref: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/459103-solved-what-happened-website-protocols.html#post3533671

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

First Things First. An Introduction to Learning about Network Security.
http://isc.sans.org/presentations/first_things_first.php

-- Tom


----------

